# The Dangerous Skies Exhibition



## nuuumannn (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I went to see the newly revamped Dangerous Skies exhibition at Omaka, Blenheim, New Zealand yesterday and snapped some photos. I've been playing around with lighting effects, mainly because my pics came out real grainy - my camera just doesn't like it in there.





Bf 108




Friday the 13th




Fw 190




Girls




Hudson ii




Hudson iii




Hudson iiiii




Lydia




Hurricane




Stuka




Vengeance




Yak-3

More Images here: The Dangerous Skies Exhibition

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 31, 2019)

Very cool stuff, and those pictures came out great in my opinion👍


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2019)

I agree - very nicely lit.


----------



## rochie (Oct 31, 2019)

wow don't see many Ju87's !


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 31, 2019)

rochie said:


> wow don't see many Ju87's !



It's a full-scale reproduction made by a local avionics engineer and based on CAD drawings, so it looks the part. It's made of wood and clad with ali scavenged from the local air force base maintenance hangars! For the exhibition it was jazzed up considerably with the fitting of the dive brakes and detailing and it just looks spiffy.

The Hurricane is also a full-scale repro made of wood and fibreglass and was allegedly originally made for the Battle of Britain film.


----------



## rochie (Oct 31, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> It's a full-scale reproduction made by a local avionics engineer and based on CAD drawings, so it looks the part. It's made of wood and clad with ali scavenged from the local air force base maintenance hangars! For the exhibition it was jazzed up considerably with the fitting of the dive brakes and detailing and it just looks spiffy.
> 
> The Hurricane is also a full-scale repro made of wood and fibreglass and was allegedly originally made for the Battle of Britain film.


i guessed the Hurricane was a reproduction but the stuka fooled me


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 1, 2019)

Great shots, many thanks for sharing


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2019)

Lovely shots Grant!


----------

